# Hiker missing in the Whites



## Mediahound (Nov 11, 2002)

From the Associated Press, as of Monday around 10 p.m.

Frank Deland, 58, of Manchester, Mass., was missing in New Hampshire’s White Mountains, which he entered Friday, authorities said Monday.
Fish and Game Lt. Robert Bryant said Deland set off Friday to hike in the Dry River area and on Saturday planned to climb Mount Eisenhower.
Deland, whose car was found at the Dry River Campground parking lot, was expected to return home Sunday, Bryant said.
Deland was described as 5-10, of slight build with short brown hair and wearing wire-rimmed glasses.
Bryant said his officers, members of Androscoggin Search and Rescue and a National Guard helicopter searched the area Monday and expected to continue Tuesday.


----------



## RichC (Nov 12, 2002)

Missing hiker reported to have walked out on his own.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2002)

*Lost Mass. hiker reaches safety*



> Lost Mass. hiker reaches safety
> By LORNA COLQUHOUN
> Union Leader Correspondent
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2002)

Interesting first-hand account of this situation:

http://appalachia.outdoors.org/bbs/messageview.cfm?catid=3&threadid=1237

Glad you're back safe Rambler!


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks Greg for putting th link in for first hand account on outdoors.org.   Frank was very nice to disect his trip & in hindsight which does a nice job of detailing how a few small trival errors (for the most part & errors may be too strong of a word, maybe unplanned events would be better) can add up & cause you to be overdue or worse.  This time of year, the little events add up much quicker than they do in July.


----------

